# Failed Driver Installation - Intel HD Graphics for Acer Aspire 5570



## Ghaast (Nov 30, 2011)

When installing updates for my computer, I noticed that an update for my Display Driver (Intel HD Graphics) was not installing correctly. 
When I went to 'Device Manager' to 'automatically check for updates' the program was able to find and update, but the "driver-installer program" had stopped working suddenly. 

When I checked Windows Update, it detected an update available for the device (Intel HD Graphics). I selected 'install' and waited. The installation failed. I received my computer today (from a repair centre) and all they had done was replaced the harddrive. Because it was essentially a "new" computer, I did not expect to encounter this error.

I finally resort to looking for the latest driver-updates to the device manually. I go to the official Intel website and look for "Intel HD Graphics". Frustrated and impatient (encountered a blue-screen error because of the device earlier), I downloaded this.http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=20673&keyword=%22intel+hd+graphics%22&lang=eng

As it successfully installed, I restarted my computer and now "Windows has failed to start". I'm using System Restore, but I'm afraid I will encounter this error again.

Does anyone know how I can fix this? And successfully download the update?

TLR - Intel HD Graphics driver will not install. Attempted to manually install the driver. Turned out to be incompatible/incorrect and now 'Windows has failed to start'.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The first (and only recommended place) to get drivers is from the manufacturers website. All of the needed drivers should be available on the Acer website.

Try booting into Safe Mode. If it will boot into Safe Mode, you simply have a corrupted driver. Uninstall the video drivers, reboot, and install the drivers from Acer. If it won't boot into Safe Mode, then you have other issues. At a minimum, Windows is corrupted...or there could be a hardware issue.


----------

